# Versus to be Re-Branded to include NBC Sports



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

This week we saw NBC Sports President, Dick Ebersol make an official comment on the worst kept secret: that Versus would eventually be rebranded in some capacity as NBC Sports.
Versus will be the primary NBC Sports network, that much seems to be known.

But the regional networks will also likely be in the mix for some rebranding, such as ComcastSportsNet Bay Area (CSN Bay Area) potentially becoming NBC Sports Bay Area, or CSN New England becoming NBC Sports New England. Or course, Comcast networks like SNY in New York will likely be exempt, since they are a joint business by the NY Mets, Time Warner and Comcast.

But the key, is that with these upcoming moves, the door will be opened for NBC Sports to get more aggressive in obtaining more college sports broadcast rights for it’s regional networks, the primary NBC Sports Network (currently called Versus), and perhaps even NBC itself.
Since the business is currently tied to the model of networks partnering with conferences, there are only so many options at this time.
Comcast already has the Mountain West in it’s fold via the Mtn, in theory, so they have those west coast markets.

The SEC, Big Ten, ACC and soon to be Pac-10 are locked up or about to be locked up elsewhere via ESPN/ABC, CBS and FoxSports.

http://collegesportsinfo.com/2011/02/03/ebersol-versus-to-be-re-branded-to-include-nbc-sports-brand/


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

hmmm maybe the Big 12 joint up with NBC Sports to form the BIg 12 Network (and maybe add Notre Dame to the Big 12)


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Why would the Irish join the Big 12 - they had their chance at the Big Ten which is a better fit and passed.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

JuniorNoboa sighting...

I never knew Versus was NBC Owned...NBC should've claimed that from the gate, it automatically gives that channel more credibility. They need to try to squeeze an extra Saturday or two out of the NFL and put it on there, then people would pay attention.


----------

